# 20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Sixteen - Gubaidulina's Stimmen... Verstummen...



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Sixteen - Gubaidulina's _Stimmen... Verstummen..._



















-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I couldn't find hardly any information about this symphony (Gubaidulina's only to date). There has also been only one recording as well with Rozhdestvensky on Chandos. I think this is an outstanding work and, per usual with this composer, it requires deep concentration to understand what is happening. I watched an interview with Gubaidulina where she said before finished a composition, she always hears the ending first and she fills in everything else accordingly. I found this to be a strange way to compose or to conceive an idea. Anyway, I really got into her music over the past couple of years as I've always been kind of put off by it or I always felt I was missing something, but it all came together one day and I'm glad it did. Do any of you guys know this work?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Love it. But I'm not one to concentrate when listening to music (even in the concert hall). I prefer to let it sink in and do its stuff. That approach works with this symphony.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> Love it. But I'm not one to concentrate when listening to music (even in the concert hall). I prefer to let it sink in and do its stuff. That approach works with this symphony.


I do this with a lot of late 20th Century music (Boulez, Scelsi, Xenakis, Penderecki et. al.) in that I just let it wash over me and the more times I hear it, the more I'm able to latch onto it.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Gielen played this in Vienna in 1989 -- I have a concert recording and it's the one I like the most. Not commercially available. There's another commercial recording from The Schoenberg Ensemble.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I haven't given it a listen for several years but I have the Rozhdestvensky recording which I remember enjoying quite a bit.


----------

